# Ground Deer recipes?



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

So I have a couple pounds of ground deer leftover and I was wondering what everyone's favorite recipes. I tried doing a search back and all I could really find was a recipe for bacon and one for sausage. The bacon recipe was intriguing but I figured I would throw it out to see if I could find some other recipes. My wife isn't a big fan of the taste of deer so hopefully something that will mask the scent that I can make before she gets home and then surprise her with the news after she tells me it is delicious ;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you wife doesn't like the taste of it put it into some chili, tacos, or sloppy Joe's. 

Those three things will kill the taste of anything.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Greek seasonings are awesome with venison. Also, don't over cook it!


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bekins24 said:


> So I have a couple pounds of ground deer leftover and I was wondering what everyone's favorite recipes. I tried doing a search back and all I could really find was a recipe for bacon and one for sausage. The bacon recipe was intriguing but I figured I would throw it out to see if I could find some other recipes. My wife isn't a big fan of the taste of deer so hopefully something that will mask the scent that I can make before she gets home and then surprise her with the news after she tells me it is delicious ;-)


Did you search for "burger"?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/122761-stuffed-peppers.html


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

I made stuffed cabbage rolls last year in the dutch oven that were awesome. Shepherds pie, venison meatloaf, red beans and rice. I don't have any recipes but they all ate just fine.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I think I might go with those stuffed peppers. They should be delicious!


----------

